# Frequenzumrichter für Wechselstrommotoren



## katze (19 August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Eine Steuerung steuert über 2 verschiedene Leistungsteile 4 Ventilatoren.
2 Ventilatoren laufen über die Grundsteuerung, wobei die Grunddehzahl usw. passend eingestellt werden kann. Über eine 0- 10V Schnittstelle wird das 2`te Leistungsteil angesteuert. Das Problem ist jedoch, das bei Veränderung von z.B der Grunddrehzahl am Grundgerät sich das 2`te Leistungsteil nicht proportional zum Grundgerät verhält. Folge: Die 2 Ventilatoren am Grundgerät laufen schneller, am 2`ten Leistungsteil langsamer --> keine sauber Luftverteilung.
Meine Überlegung:  Über 0-10 V einen Frequenzumrichter ansteuern, an dem alle 4 Ventis angeschlossen werden können. Jedoch haben die meisten FU`s Drehstromausgänge, so dass die für den Wechelstromventi nicht geeignet sind. Kennt jemand von euch nen Hersteller für Wechselstrom- FU`s bzw. eine ähnliche Lösung??? Ach ja, die Stromaufnahme aller Ventis zusammen ca. 12A bei 230V~.

Vg Katze


----------



## Znarf (19 August 2005)

Hallo Katze,
Als Anregung die Frage: Kann man nicht pro Phase des FU ein Venti anschliessen? 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Propheteus (19 August 2005)

Hallo Katze

Es gibt Hersteller von 230 V FU`s
z.B Schneider Electric  den ATV11
bei guten Konditionen ab ca 100 € bei 0,25 KW 
bis ca 200 € bei 2,2 KW

viel Spass
Gerd


----------



## ralfm (19 August 2005)

Hallo Katze,

ich hab ganz nette Erfahrungen mit 
http://www.guentner.de/
gemacht. Die sind ganz gut drauf mit Lüftern und Lüftersteuerungen/-regelungen.


----------

